# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Music Induced Lucid Dream

## XxJOxX

This works for me very very well. I am having many dreams per night, and maybe one out of 3 are lucid dreams. Simply keep your iPod on playing whatever music you want and go to sleep.

The iPods music should wake you up. Take note of the time you wake up at because if your iPod has alarm capabilities then you can make an alarm for that time and have it display a message like <<Lucid Dreaming Time!!>> or something along those lines.

Turn it off and then go back to sleep with the intention of a lucid dream on your mind, and don't "wander". You should soon be in the dream land and from then on, do what you want!

Hope this helps,

- Jo

----------


## Zelzahim

This sounds awesome! I've had alot of problems with my LD's lately. I think this might help. I didnt knew any music could do it.m Does a MP3 do fine?
Does Death/black metal work too?

----------


## Creation X

It seems that everyone who comes to these forums who are farely new (no offense) think they discovered something new with music.

In fact, I did the exact same thing.  Try doing some searching around next time before you post about it.  Once again, I mean no offense.

Although, this does seem like a totally different method than what I thought of, so I give you props.

----------


## Slick

This sounds like a good WBTB technique, I'll try it out tonight.

Now, if I only I can find a good Lucid induction mp3 lol.

----------


## sheogorath

Ive always wondered, Is it possible to get strangled on the earphone cords?

----------


## jarrhead

sheogorath, wouldn't you wake up the second you can't breath?

----------


## Leviatahon

> Ive always wondered, Is it possible to get strangled on the earphone cords?



yes it is. i almost did when i was 14 but the pain woke me up so i was able to unrap it if u dont wake up though you can die within 4 min.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

It's not a big risk. I've slept with headphones on a lot. It's how you position the cord.

Also, this technique is just EILD.

----------


## Leviatahon

> It's not a big risk. I've slept with headphones on a lot. It's how you position the cord.[/URL].



ya its not a big risk cause i still do it but im just saying it could happen.

----------


## sheogorath

I guess what I need is cordless headphones. Normally I wear ear-buds, but I think that would be worse for the strangling thing...

----------


## Leviatahon

> I guess what I need is cordless headphones. Normally I wear ear-buds, but I think that would be worse for the strangling thing...



or if you have an ipod u cna just get an ihome. or turn on the radio

----------


## sheogorath

> or if you have an ipod u cna just get an ihome. or turn on the radio



... why did I not think of the radio  :smiley:

----------


## Leviatahon

> ... why did I not think of the radio



ya i didnt for a long time eathier, but now i use my ihome so i dont have to worry abot it.  ::D:

----------


## WolfApocalypse

Some good music that I think is easy to listen to is Depeche Mode. Its calm and relaxing. At least to me  ::D:

----------


## Squaddle

You can do this with alarm and self-affirmation... what happened to resting whn we sleep?

----------


## Clyde Machine

> You can do this with alarm and self-affirmation... what happened to resting whn we sleep?



This.
I can't really say that this is worthy of being a method in itself, because it's just WBTB with a lucid aid of music. If it works for you, great, I just think that publish/post-able methods should be something substantially different than current practices or methods that have been presented before.

This thread condensed into one line:
Listen to music when going to bed, it might be a good lucid aid for you.

Sorry for the cynicistic tone this probably sounds like, but I assure you I'm not posting to rag on you, just that this isn't a method so much as it's just saying to use a lucid aid after/during WBTB. So, it's a WBTB. =/

----------


## XxJOxX

I know... this was posted a while back when I didn't really know all of those fancy acronyms. lol  :tongue2: 
Just saying... : ]

----------


## Clyde Machine

Glad it worked for you though!  :smiley:  I've tried listening to music while going to sleep before, just to see what it might do. What happened was, as I fell asleep, it was almost like the music made my mind stay awake, but wouldn't let it rest. It drew my mind up to listen to the music, but kept it there, so when I wanted to go to sleep, I couldn't. The last couple times I did this, I noticed that at several points before falling asleep, the music would sound different. Certain guitar riffs would sound really great to me, some singers would be more emotionally charged than whenever I'd listen to it while awake - in other words, it kind of turned into an audio-only concert rather than just an mp3 through earbuds. It was pretty sweet, but I just can't fall asleep with music.

----------


## Guitar48300

Is it possible to hear the song while staying in a dream and when you hear it you become lucid?

----------


## Pinkey209

Do you have to use earbuds for Binaural Beats? Or can you use a home stereo?

----------


## Betelguise

If death metal or black metal can make you calm then surely yes..

----------

